# جمع كسول - كسلان



## Afsar

هل من الممكن لأحدكم لتخبرني جمع كسول و كسلان حاولت أن أجدهما في المعجم لكن لم أنجح 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ala'

كُسَالَى


----------



## Afsar

شكرا جزيلا على قيامكم بمساعدتي


----------



## akhooha

جمع كسلان هو كُسَالَى وهل جمع كلمة كسول "كُسَالَى" أيضًا؟ـ


----------



## Matat

كَسِلٌ هو الفاعل
كَسُولٌ هو الصغية المبالغة
وكَسْلَانُ هو الصفة المشبهة

كلها من الفعل كَسِلَ

الجمع للكل هو كسالى، لكني أظن أن (كسول) يمكنها أن يكون لها جمع مذكر سالم (كسولون) لأنها على صيغة (فعول) لكني لست متأكدا من ذلك % 100


----------



## ajamiyya عجمية

كسلانين


----------



## 2016azaz

إن جمع كسلان هو كسالى أما جمع كسول هو كسولون أو كسولين ﻷن كلمة كسول هي صفة
للمذكر العاقل و نعلم أن المذكر العاقل و صفته تجمعان جمع مذكر سالم


----------

